# How cold winchill get in Antartica?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

How cold windchill get in Antartica


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_Station


> The coldest wind chill was *−124 °C (−191 °F)* on 24 August 2005 with a real temperature of −74 °C (−101 °F).


Even on the shores in winter windchills get to -100c, Antarctic blizzards during winters are just plain insane.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Wind-chill happens to crazy naked people .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not cold enough to ward off climate change.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Could you please give this guy/girl a serious response?
I'll also note that the coldest parts of Arntractica get actual temperatues in winter cold enough to shatter steel, so just imagine what happens with the wind(s)...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_Station
> 
> Even on the shores in winter windchills get to -100c, Antarctic blizzards during winters are just plain insane.


That's insane 

I got inside a cold room at -110°C, I could stay inside for 40 seconds only. My heart was beating like I was running. I got scared of having a heart attack inside 

They call it "for theraphy" but I don't think it is good for the heart.

The lowest natural temperature I experienced being outside was -30°C. And it was a calm weather with no wind at all.

I am a cold lover but -20°C with no wind is ideal for me in winter. -30°C is way too cold even with no wind. Even with gloves on, my hands were burning terribly like they were on fire at -30°C


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Would you like to wear an astronaut suit ? I think they sell them used , and it would be very nice for strolling about a polar landscape . On a windy day you could raise sail and scoot about on a skateboard .

Standing at the south pole , which direction does the wind blow ?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

atsizat said:


> That's insane
> 
> I got inside a cold room at -110°C, I could stay inside for 40 seconds only. My heart was beating like I was running. I got scared of having a heart attack inside
> 
> ...


I personally wear light ones from about 0c and more serious ones as I approach more extreme temperatures, I'de also recommend warm socks and good walking shoes in snowy conditions, alot of body warmth escapes though the hands and feet, so you'll feel alot warmer just with these; I wear coats from about -10c.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I personally wear light ones from about 0c and more serious ones as I approach more extreme temperatures, I'de also recommend warm socks and good walking shoes in snowy conditions, alot of body warmth escapes though the hands and feet, so you'll feel alot warmer just with these; I wear coats from about -10c.


Hands, feet and also ears. At extreme cold weather, these 3 are the most important parts of the body which need to be kept warm.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Snot freezes in your right nostril when walking south and there's a howling wind from the west .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ I didn't need to know that!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I've been to Antarctica around New Year's Day (by cruise ship). The frightening thing is how warm it was - about +4C.

And yes, I know my ship was not helping the situation.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Not cold enough to ward off climate change.


The whole concept of climate change can be so unintuitive. In Antarctica the winds around the continent have increased due to more heat being retained by the planet (fluid dynamics). This is a complicated factor because it makes Antarctica colder AND warmer.

Weather comes in waves, planetary waves, and when a warm wave flows over Antarctica the snowfall increases (it becomes warm enough to snow more) and therefore the ice pack eventually grows. When it warms a little more the ice pack breaks up and there's more melting.

When a cold wave flows over Antarctica it's even colder than it would be without global warming (just like in the northern hemisphere storm tracks). This is because the cold air is more effectively circulated up from the south pole (where it's darker for longer periods). Long-time cold season records can be broken (for the same reason they have been broken in the northern hemisphere storm tracks).


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> I've been to Antarctica around New Year's Day (by cruise ship). The frightening thing is how warm it was - about +4C.
> 
> And yes, I know my ship was not helping the situation.


The coasts are much less severe than the inner continent, and New Year's summer in Antarctica...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> The coasts are much less severe than the inner continent, and New Year's summer in Antarctica...


Regarding climate change, the news during that week was the fear of a chunk of the continent breaking off.


----------



## Boludo (Apr 4, 2019)

atsizat said:


> Hands, feet and also ears. At extreme cold weather, these 3 are the most important parts of the body which need to be kept warm.


Do not forget the male genitalia. Dr. Mike Stroud suffered from ****** frostbite during his 1993 Antarctic Crossing with Ranulph Fiennes.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Boludo said:


> Do not forget the male genitalia. Dr. Mike Stroud suffered from ****** frostbite during his 1993 Antarctic Crossing with Ranulph Fiennes.


Did he get well?


----------



## Boludo (Apr 4, 2019)

atsizat said:


> Did he get well?


Yes, he subsequently ran seven marathons in seven days on seven continents.


----------

